# muskingum river



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i'll be heading down to the river the second week in september and was wondering what they are catching down there. i have never been there before and am going with a friend who has a cabin on the river i belive it is close to luke chute lock and dam. i will of course be doing some cat fishin but what other game species can i target and what methods any advice is much apperciated


----------



## sportspal2 (Aug 22, 2008)

my wife and I went down to the campsite on the luke chute lock on august 15th (last sat). we fished for catfish above the dam (lock) from 7pm to 1 a.m. with no success...we had shrimp, night crawlers, chicken liver, hell i even threw a couple of rocks...nada! However, A younger couple that were fishing beside us with one pole (however really big) was fishing with a 7" gold fish (bottom w/ slip sinker)...they did not get one while i was there, but had caught a 6/7 pounder flathead the nigfht before...great looking fish!
after 1 a.m we moved below the dam and lock and tried for a while...did get a couple really nice bites...but still nada
i would like to point out my wife and i are not "great" anglers...lol...I took my grandma ounce and she kicked my but ! Last time I took her...
ANYWAY...I am surprised hardly nothing is posted about this river!!!
Really nice place to camp for free! Hardly no one was there...hmmm makes you wonder!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I fish mostly in Duncan Falls for flatheads but I'll fish with crawlers every once and a while to pass the time til night falls and I've caught smaller flatheads,carp,sheephead,channels cats,saugeye.But I mainly fish with big-live bait for flatheads


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

My son and I camped and fished there last september. There is a boat launch right below the dam, so we took the boat out and scouted and fished the river all of the way down to the next dam. We caught alot of small channel cats and drum, especially right below the dam and on the outside of river bends. Saw alot of set lines hanging from tree branches on outside curves, fishing for flatheads I suppose. Saw a handful of nice bass rigs working shoreline, so there must be some bass worth catching there. I believe the ODNR site says there is a nice population of spotted bass in this section. Towards the other dam there is an AEP plant with water discharge into the river. Probably a good place when the water cools down.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for the replys, i didn't know there was a campground there as i said i have never been there and the guy i'm going with has acsses to a cabin so, i am taking the boat and i have heard of people catching walleye and crappie so i might give it a try i'll report back and let you know how i do thanks again


----------

